# Info help for crimes against dogs--cruelly shot and killed



## Peanut_Hazelnut_Duffus (Aug 25, 2010)

Good evening,

My friend and her husband live in Louisiana and just found out today that their dogs have been shot, beaten with a pipe, and killed just 50yards or so behind their back yard. They (the 2 dogs) ran off on Wednesday and they were searching for them. The neighbors have since found them and are also blaming the owners (my friends) of doing this awful crime. I know these people and they would NEVER hurt anyone or anything. I know what the law says for the state and I know what the penalties are for these crimes, but is there anything that can be done to get justice for this? This state has a felony charge with up to 10yrs prison and $25,000 fine maximum with a minimum or 1yr and $5,000 per dog. My friend is a mess right now because her husband has been threatened with atonement by the neighbors and she is hundreds of miles away with me going to school for our jobs.

Can anyone please help us out? She doesn't know I am writing, but she does know that I've been looking information up for her. I tried looking up any news articles pertaining to dog killings, but there wasn't much. I know it's nothing like killing a person, but this is HUGE and a very serious issue.

Please help us! Thank you so much.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Have your friends file a police report immediately. If they don't report it, and the neighbors do, it will make your friends look more guilty. Have your friends put up posters offering a reward for info resulting in a conviction of the person responsible. Have your friends contact the local media (TV and newspaper) asking them to do a story and ask for tips, publicizing the reward. Have the dog's bodies necropsied, to try to recover the bullets, to let police check for the caliber of weapon.


----------

